# Dear talk classical to menbers



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

i think i seized all franco-flemish classical composer last fews years, vocal music of renaissance is my favorite music among classical, this is no secret because the music talk to my heart and soul, i got to admit it was hard for me to return to modernism orchestral or instrumental music since im in love whit vocal music maybe some people are like me here.

I still like instrumental stuff like lute is divine and theorbos, i guess im old school when it come to classical, but i still like some J.s Bach organ work and i am open minded, please dont censor this post and i hope you guys the OP will give me a chance i promess i wont talk about nasty illicit drugs anymore and the anti depressor work so im less edgy about bad humor, may i says im peacefull.

Please Op and talk classical menbers rate me has a menber do you like my post because before talking about my health issue i had 14 response now it's always the same people that comment
give me a freaking chance, since 2016 was bitter for me i whant to start all over a brave new year 2017 whit you guys whiteout animosity.Classical music is the center piece of my life, it keep me alive.

:tiphat:

Cheers!


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

I've always enjoyed your enthusiasm for Franco-Flemish polyphony and medieval music, which are among my favorite areas as well. I've discovered some great recordings through your posts, so thank you!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I always read your posts. I love pre-Baroque music and don't listen to enough of it; you keep reminding me that I need to get back into it.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Great to see you on TC! You haven't been posting much lately and I've been missing you. Your insight into Franco-Flemish polyphony is much appreciated! 

Also, I enjoy your more personal posts as well (many of which would fit quite well into the community forum section of this site). I'm sorry that 2016 was a challenging year for you and I wish you a happier and healthier new year.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

deprofundis said:


> i think i seized all franco-flemish classical composer last fews years, vocal music of renaissance is my favorite music among classical, this is no secret because the music talk to my heart and soul, i got to admit it was hard for me to return to modernism orchestral or instrumental music since im in love whit vocal music maybe some people are like me here.
> 
> I still like instrumental stuff like lute is divine and theorbos, i guess im old school when it come to classical, but i still like some J.s Bach organ work and i am open minded, please dont censor this post and i hope you guys the OP will give me a chance i promess i wont talk about nasty illicit drugs anymore and the anti depressor work so im less edgy about bad humor, may i says im peacefull.
> 
> ...


Same with me. Doesn't actually keep me alive, literally, but it is my main purpose for living. Take the music away, and you take me away.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

I've always been saddened when I read about your personal struggles, but I am always gladdened to see how much joy and sustenance you get from music.
I just ordered Sony Vivarte-2 box, 60 cds for around $50, with a lot of your type of music in it. I'm having fun exploring it as it isn't my primary area of interest.
You have a lot of friends here. As for the ones that may react negatively to some of what you post, most of them probably wish you well.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

deprofundis said:


> i think i seized all franco-flemish classical composer last fews years, vocal music of renaissance is my favorite music among classical, this is no secret because the music talk to my heart and soul, i got to admit it was hard for me to return to modernism orchestral or instrumental music since im in love whit vocal music maybe some people are like me here.
> 
> I still like instrumental stuff like lute is divine and theorbos, i guess im old school when it come to classical, but i still like some J.s Bach organ work and i am open minded, please dont censor this post and i hope you guys the OP will give me a chance i promess i wont talk about nasty illicit drugs anymore and the anti depressor work so im less edgy about bad humor, may i says im peacefull.
> 
> ...


I read your first post several months ago. I saw the title of this thread and thought - sounds like you.
Glad you are getting life from music like many of us - whatever rubbish is happening around us and to us - there is always music to bring us sunshine.

People express their love of music in different ways - some are quiet - some make a big noise - some cry.

Years ago in Russia I was sitting on a metro train and a man in a leather jacket sat next to me. He saw me reading an english book and asked if I'm british in his heavy russian accent - yes I said - then he smiled dreamily and said "pink floyd" - I looked at him with some understanding (being a music lover myself) and he suddenly seized me by the lapels of my jacket and his eyes blazed at mine "Pink Floyd are my life!" he cried out.

well - that's what music can do to people.

Good luck to you and keep posting your opinions.


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

^What a great story!


----------



## jailhouse (Sep 2, 2016)

I find your posts difficult to read because of the grammar but I usually read the discussion they generate so keep postin'


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Keep up the good work deprofundis, I get myself aquainted with earlier music through your posts:tiphat:


----------



## Five and Dime (Jul 8, 2016)

Happy 2017.

What were they listening to in 1517?

Someone needs to do a greatest hits list for that year.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Marinera said:


> Keep up the good work deprofundis, I get myself aquainted with earlier music through your posts:tiphat:


I second this, I must admit that some I like and other composers not, but then again, who am I to judge.


----------



## 433 (Jan 4, 2017)

If only I had the time to explore franco-flemish music, what do you recommend?


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

hi deprofundis, I always appreciate you too and I never read the post about your illness, a lot of us are survivors of one thing or another...I hope you will fight it with God's help, which helped all those composers you love so much.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Five and Dime said:


> Happy 2017.
> 
> What were they listening to in 1517?
> 
> Someone needs to do a greatest hits list for that year.


This is the year Reformation started, so I suppose "A mighty fortress is our God" would be pretty high on the list of hits.

Happy 2017, Deprofundis!


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

I won't 'rate' a member, but a bitter year is a wretched experience! I've been there 
God bless and dig the music


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

La bataille d'amour mister 433 it's full of fine franco-flemish emissary of chanson français delightful instrumentation, than i would pick ockeghem of graindelavoix ensemble, finally the two Gombert motets cd on beauty farm there fabuleous.


----------



## Chordalrock (Jan 21, 2014)

433 said:


> If only I had the time to explore franco-flemish music, what do you recommend?


Deprofundis's response was rather sparse, so may I add something to it? (I'll enthusiastically second the Gombert recommendation, by the way)

The father of that school was Dufay, the height of Medieval music and one of the beginnings of the Renaissance. Try this motet:






If you like it, you should explore the rest of the isorhythmic motets, recorded by the Huelgas Ensemble. Great stuff. More Medieval than Renaissance. Moving to early Renaissance, you don't want to miss Dufay's Missa "L'homme arme". Some might prefer his more song-like Missa "Se la face ay pale", but IMO the former is his most important mass by far.

Other obvious things to check out would be Ockeghem's Requiem (especially the offertorium), Josquin's Missa Pange lingua, Victoria's Requiem... These are all popular works.


----------



## Biwa (Aug 3, 2015)

I enjoy your posts and passion for music, deprofundis! 

Peace :tiphat:


----------

